# Modifier LD - this procedure



## coders_rock! (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello,

The insurance carrier is denying CPT code 92928 because modifier LD was used. I am somewhat confused because I thought this modifier was applicable with this procedure. Can someone please help? I cannot find any information stating that it should not  be used. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## decus1956 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have used modifier LD, RC etc with 92928 and they have paid


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 29, 2013)

The LD, RC, ETC modifiers are specified as facility outpatient modifiers.  Therefore if you are using them for physician billing the payer may choose to reject them.


----------



## aaron.lucas (Mar 29, 2013)

Are there physician modifiers for identifying the blood vessel that is being worked on?  I'm curious because I work with PIP so we dont see this type of thing as often.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 29, 2013)

No there is only the anatomics listed in appendx A of the CPT book, but if you read careful you will see they are listed under the ASC/outpatient heading.  However many payers do accept these for physician billing, you just need to check first.


----------

